# comillas latinas/españolas



## shizzo

Hola

Como llamar estos simbolos en castellano: "<<" y ">>" ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## aceituna

Comillas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

"mayor que" y "menor que".

saludos


----------



## kun

comillas latinas, parecen...

saludos


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola!

Estoy con Rosangelus. Los signos colocados entre comillas, significan exactamente *Menor que *para éste: “<” y *Mayor que *para éste: “>”. Son dignos matemáticos.

En doble, como los presentas no constan en el apéndice 4 del DPD que contiene la lista de símbolos o signos no alfabetizables.

Mejores saludos de Naticruz


----------



## aleCcowaN

Tal como los has escrito, no son dos símbolos simples de comillas sino dos símbolos dobles que se suelen leer en notación matemática como "mucho menor que" (informalmente) o "menor al menos en un orden de magnitud" y "mucho mayor que" (informalmente) o "mayor al menos en un orden de magnitud". No sé si tienen nombres específicos.

Si te referías a «», se trata de las comillas angulares, también conocidas como latinas o españolas, en contraste con las comillas inglesas (“ ”) y las simples (‘ ’).

Y espero que no te estés refiriendo a "avance rápido" y "retroceso".

[Me encantan los Test de Rorschach verbales que nos ponen aquí]


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que más bien se refiere al símbolo que viene en las teclas de ordenador *<* blablabla *>*, en el teclado español se encuentran entre la tecla de mayúsculas y la letra Z.

Si tenéis que explicar a uno que pulse esta tecla, ¿le diríais que pulse la tecla "mayor que" o "menor que", o emplearías otro nombre específico? ¿No tiene nombre propio en tipografía, al igual que existen los corchetes [ ] y las paréntesis ( )? ¿Sólo en matemáticas?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## aceituna

Sí, yo sólo conozco esos nombres:

*mayor** que.*
*1. *m._ Mat._ Signo matemático que, colocado entre dos cantidades, indica ser *mayor* la primera que la segunda. (Símb. >).

*menor** que.*
*1. *m. Signo matemático que, colocado entre dos cantidades, indica ser *menor* la primera que la segunda. (Símb. <).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ ​ 


EDITO: De la lista de símbolos del DPD:
<menor que (_Mat._) || procede de (_Filol_.) >mayor que (_Mat._) || pasa a (_Filol_.) 
Quizá los filólogos utilicen procede de y pasa a, pero yo creo que el nombre comúnmente utilizado es mayor que y menor que.

VUELVO A EDITAR: Aclaración o recordatorio: si pones los dos signos seguidos >> entonces se dice "mucho mayor que", como ya comentó Alec.


----------



## Jellby

Gévy said:


> Si tenéis que explicar a uno que pulse esta tecla, ¿le diríais que pulse la tecla "mayor que" o "menor que", o emplearías otro nombre específico? ¿No tiene nombre propio en tipografía, al igual que existen los corchetes [ ] y las paréntesis ( )? ¿Sólo en matemáticas?



«» Comillas españolas, latinas o angulares
<> Mayor (que) y menor (que)
⟨⟩ Paréntesis o corchetes angulares


----------



## roxcyn

«» Comillas españolas, latinas o angulares
<> Mayor (que) y menor (que) ---- Ya lo sé estos símbolos

"X" (" "), ¿se llaman comillas también?  
 "[S]" ¿cómo se llaman estos símbolos?  ¿paréntesis?  No estoy seguro.  

Pablo / Roxcyn


----------



## Jellby

roxcyn said:


> «» Comillas españolas, latinas o angulares
> <> Mayor (que) y menor (que) ---- Ya lo sé estos símbolos
> 
> "X" (" "), ¿se llaman comillas también?
> "[S]" ¿cómo se llaman estos símbolos?  ¿paréntesis?  No estoy seguro.



“” Comillas elevadas o inglesas
[] Corchetes
() Paréntesis
{} Llaves


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me pregunto por qué todo el mundo supone que la pregunta es sobre mayor y menor (< y >) cuando claramente dice *"<<" y ">>" 

*Si alguien no conoce la diferencia en matemática entre > y >>, no debiera entonces contestar el significado. Tampoco suponer que se trata de corchetes, llaves, claves de sol, nota bene, numeral, centavos, libras o yenes.

Digamos que ya la pregunta es suficientemente obscura:

>> es el símbolo matemático de "mayor al menos en un orden"
>> es muchas veces el símbolo dibujado en las teclas de retroceso o rebobinado
>> es una notación usada habitualmente como hilo de Ariadna
>> podría eventualmente ser una mala escritura de la comilla angular de cierre
]?}#% no han sido preguntadas en este hilo


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:


> Me pregunto por qué todo el mundo supone que la pregunta es sobre mayor y menor (< y >) cuando claramente dice *"<<" y ">>"*


*

Creo que la mayoría hemos supuesto que la pregunta se refería a « y ». Pero se ha respondido tanto a la pregunta supuesta como a la real, y además se han completado las respuestas con otros datos para resolver posibles dudas relacionadas.

Por cierto, sí se ha preguntado por " y por [] en este hilo *


----------



## Naticruz

shizzo said:


> Hola
> 
> Como llamar estos simbolos en castellano: "<<" y ">>" ?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

¡Hola *Shizzo*!

¿Será que después de todo esto estás suficientemente esclarecido? ¿Sí?
¡Qué bueno sería que lo supiéramos!

A *Aceituna *y a todos los demás que a ellas se refirieron, les agradezco haberme presentado las comillas españolas, que por desconocerlas nunca las había utilizado y, ¡sólo ahora!, me doy cuenta de su presencia en el teclado de mi computador.

¿Sabéis qué os digo? Bajo mi punto de vista, son más interesantes que las inglesas.

Mejores saludos de Naticruz
Alcanza Quien no Cansa


----------



## aceituna

De nada Naticruz, ha sido un placer.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que bueno, tampoco concía las "comillas latinas o españolas", pero por supuesto que si conocía lo de "mucho mayor que" , pero se me paso por alto en el momento...

Se aprende aqui, de eso no hay duda...gracias por la parte que me tocó a mi


----------



## Jellby

Naticruz said:


> A *Aceituna *y a todos los demás que a ellas se refirieron, les agradezco haberme presentado las comillas españolas, que por desconocerlas nunca las había utilizado y, ¡sólo ahora!, me doy cuenta de su presencia en el teclado de mi computador.



¿Tu teclado tiene pintados los signos « y »? Caray, qué suerte, el mío no los tiene, pero afortunadamente no necesito que los tenga para poder usarlos, ya que se puede cambiar la configuración sin cambiar el teclado 

Por cierto, creo que los teclados portugueses tienen el símbolo ~ en la tecla del 4. Muchos españoles no tienen ese símbolo en ninguna parte (el que estoy usando ahora sí, curiosamente), sin embargo suele funcionar como si estuviera (con AltGr+4), lo que permite escribir ã y õ, aparte de ñ y ~.

Para que el mensaje no sea completamente fuera de tema, diré que en textos impresos es recomendable (y en España al menos es lo más común) usar las comillas españolas, dejando las inglesas para citas dentro de citas. En textos escritos a mano o informales como este, se usan las inglesas mucho más, bien sea porque son más fáciles de escribir o porque, como decía antes, son las que están pintadas en el teclado.


----------



## falbala84

¿Dónde están en el teclado pintadas las comillas españolas? Yo no las veo


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> en textos impresos es recomendable (y en España al menos es lo más común) usar las comillas españolas, dejando las inglesas para citas dentro de citas. En textos escritos a mano o informales como este, se usan las inglesas mucho más


...y en el lenguaje oral, también se usan más las inglesas.  (Por esa costubre tan "simpática" de hacer el gestito ese con dos dedos de cada mano.)
Estoy de acuerdo en que en textos impresos (en el mundo editorial) se prefieren las comillas españolas.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En el mundo editorial *español* se prefieren las comillas españolas. Yo las encuentro en los libros que tienen el pie de imprenta en España, y con mucha menor frecuencia cuando el impreso es de otro país.


----------



## shizzo

Muchas gracias a todos! Ahora creo que sabemos todo sobre las comillas!

Naticruz, si, ahora las cosas me parecen un poquito mas claras. Bueno, la cosa es que necesito esta traduccion para un manual de usuario (software) que contiene muchisimos pantallazos muy claros.

Entonces creo que voy a traducir esto por algo como "haga clic sobre los signos/simbolos para...".

En todo caso, quiero agradecer a vosotros por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Naticruz

Jellby said:


> ¿Tu teclado tiene pintados los signos « y »? Caray, qué suerte, el mío no los tiene, pero afortunadamente no necesito que los tenga para poder usarlos, ya que se puede cambiar la configuración sin cambiar el teclado
> 
> Por cierto, creo que los teclados portugueses tienen el símbolo ~ en la tecla del 4. Muchos españoles no tienen ese símbolo en ninguna parte (el que estoy usando ahora sí, curiosamente), sin embargo suele funcionar como si estuviera (con AltGr+4), lo que permite escribir ã y õ, aparte de ñ y ~.
> 
> Para que el mensaje no sea completamente fuera de tema, diré que en textos impresos es recomendable (y en España al menos es lo más común) usar las comillas españolas, dejando las inglesas para citas dentro de citas. En textos escritos a mano o informales como este, se usan las inglesas mucho más, bien sea porque son más fáciles de escribir o porque, como decía antes, son las que están pintadas en el teclado.


 
¡Hola Jelbby!

Sí mi teclado tiene las aspas españolas, así como el signo «~», muy usado en nuestro idioma, por el que tiene honra de tecla propia, compartida con «^», el acento circunflejo.

AltGr+numeral, funciona para el tercero signo que existe principalmente en las teclas numéricas, así que AltGr+4, en mi teclado, produce el signo «§» de párrafo, recién referido en el foro.

Todos los signos, aun los más raros, pueden ser directamente impresos a través del teclado, obteniendo el respectivo código ASCCII, referente a la fuente (letra) que estamos utilizando. Para mayor facilidad también podemos atribuirles un atajo. Por ejemplo el signo que sigue Ⓝ inicial de mi nombre, lo hago pulsando dos veces la letra «n», que es el atajo que definí para ello.

Mejores saludos de Naticruz

PD:- Si lo puedes, te agradezco de todo ♥ «Alt+3 “del teclado numérico”» la corrección del texto.


----------



## Mangato

Llego muy tarde al hilo. Yo conocía estos signos,  como símbolos de acotación, o simplemente acotaciones. Pero no tengo más información que la que aparecía en un manual de informática. Acotación izquierda o derecha.


----------



## jcr.meta

Atención: nueva pregunta​ 
Hola, me gustaría saber si en España se usan más las comillas españolas:  «Estas»

En Uruguay usamos "Estas" y creo que en América Latina, en general, son más frecuentes, pero son bienvenidos los comentarios a respecto de eso.

En fin, en muchos libros españoles he encontrado las que mostré primero, y me gustaría confirmar mi sospecha. Tal vez son más usadas en determinadas publicaciones; todas las aclaraciones son bienvenidas.

Gracias, desde Montevideo


----------



## HeavyMetal

jcr.meta said:


> Hola, me gustaría saber si en España se usan más las comillas españolas: «Estas»
> 
> En Uruguay usamos "Estas" y creo que en América Latina, en general, son más frecuentes, pero son bienvenidos los comentarios a respecto de eso.
> 
> En fin, en muchos libros españoles he encontrado las que mostré primero, y me gustaría confirmar mi sospecha. Tal vez son más usadas en determinadas publicaciones; todas las aclaraciones son bienvenidas.
> 
> Gracias, desde Montevideo


Hola, *jcr.meta*.

Esto es lo que dice el DPD:
*comillas*. *1. *Signo ortográfico doble del cual se usan diferentes tipos en español: las comillas angulares, también llamadas latinas o españolas (« »), las inglesas (“ ”) y las simples (‘ ’). Las comillas inglesas y las simples se escriben en la parte alta del renglón, mientras que las angulares se escriben centradas. En los textos impresos, se recomienda utilizar en primera instancia las comillas angulares, reservando los otros tipos para cuando deban entrecomillarse partes de un texto ya entrecomillado. En este caso, las comillas simples se emplearán en último lugar: _«Antonio me dijo: “Vaya ‘cacharro’ que se ha comprado Julián”». _Las comillas se escriben pegadas a la primera y la última palabra del período que enmarcan, y separadas por un espacio de las palabras o signos que las preceden o las siguen; pero si lo que sigue a las comillas de cierre es un signo de puntuación, no se deja espacio entre ambos.​Y mi opinión es que deberíamos respetar nuestra ortografía, proteger nuestro idioma (incluído sus regionalismos) y darle «un descanso» a tanto anglicismo que mucho nos abunda ya.

P.D.: Un libro imagino que tiene que tener un tratado ortográfico en importancia (pero por supuesto todo depende de qué importancia se le dé al libro, tanto el autor, editorial, etc.).

Saludos.


----------



## hosec

Hola, jcr:

Por mi parte, sólo uso éstas: ".", dado que no se cómo se escriben las otras en el teclado. No sé si te refieres al uso particular de cada uno o al de las editoriales. De todas formas, yo creo que son más comunes las comillas altas que las bajas (¿se llaman "españolas"?).

Salud


----------



## ManPaisa

Un hilo que habla de este asunto.


----------



## jcr.meta

HeavyMetal said:


> Hola, *jcr.meta*.
> 
> Esto es lo que dice el DPD:*comillas*. *1. *Signo ortográfico doble del cual se usan diferentes tipos en español: las comillas angulares, también llamadas latinas o españolas (« »), las inglesas (“ ”) y las simples (‘ ’). Las comillas inglesas y las simples se escriben en la parte alta del renglón, mientras que las angulares se escriben centradas. En los textos impresos, se recomienda utilizar en primera instancia las comillas angulares, reservando los otros tipos para cuando deban entrecomillarse partes de un texto ya entrecomillado. En este caso, las comillas simples se emplearán en último lugar: _«Antonio me dijo: “Vaya ‘cacharro’ que se ha comprado Julián”». _Las comillas se escriben pegadas a la primera y la última palabra del período que enmarcan, y separadas por un espacio de las palabras o signos que las preceden o las siguen; pero si lo que sigue a las comillas de cierre es un signo de puntuación, no se deja espacio entre ambos.​Y mi opinión es que deberíamos respetar nuestra ortografía, proteger nuestro idioma (incluído sus regionalismos) y darle «un descanso» a tanto anglicismo que mucho nos abunda ya.
> 
> P.D.: Un libro imagino que tiene que tener un tratado ortográfico en importancia (pero por supuesto todo depende de qué importancia se le dé al libro, tanto el autor, editorial, etc.).
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, HeacyMetal, gracias por tu comentario. Te cuento que eso ya lo había estudiado en la facu, y también estoy de acuerdo con respetar nuestra ortografía. Sin embrago, me parece crucial para el trabajo del traductor conocer los usos. Pero claro que siempre que se pueda, es mejor ser académico, estoy de acuerdo.

Gracias


----------



## jcr.meta

hosec said:


> Hola, jcr:
> 
> Por mi parte, sólo uso éstas: ".", dado que no se cómo se escriben las otras en el teclado. No sé si te refieres al uso particular de cada uno o al de las editoriales. De todas formas, yo creo que son más comunes las comillas altas que las bajas (¿se llaman "españolas"?).
> 
> Salud



Bueno, yo igual que vos. Sí, uno de sus nombres es _españolas_. En mi país están en desuso, es muy raro verlas, por eso preguntaba... Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## Nanon

hosec said:


> Por mi parte, sólo uso éstas: ".", dado que no se cómo se escriben las otras en el teclado.



Hola:

En algún menú del procesador de palabras debe haber una opción de "comillas tipográficas" para cambiar de " " a  « ».


----------



## Jellby

En textos manuscritos o escritos de manera más o menos informal a máquina u ordenador, lo más normal es usar las comillas "inglesas", pero en publicaciones impresas es casi unánime (en España) el uso de las comillas angulares.

Nótese que las comillas inglesas que he usado yo aquí son las rectas, y no las curvas u orientadas, que serían las más recomendables: “estas”. Por la misma razón que uso las rectas en lugar de las orientadas, uso las inglesas en lugar de las angulares: por comodidad.


----------



## 0scar

Yo voy a seguir la recomendación implicita  del DRAE,
usaré las "comillas españolas" cuando ya ha se hayan usado las otras comillas, y siempre que las encuentre en el teclado...*

comilla **españolas.* * 1.     * f. pl.  *comillas* en forma de ángulo (« ») que deben abarcar a las demás cuando hayan de entrecomillarse partes de un texto ya entrecomillado; p. ej., en _«El conductor pensaba: "¿Y si se me 'descuajeringa' el motor?"»._


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no las he usado nunca y pienso seguir así.
Nunca me han hecho falta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

Vampiro said:


> Yo no las he usado nunca y pienso seguir así.
> Nunca me han hecho falta.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Yo pienso algo por el estilo


Saludos


----------



## menyoj

Atención: nueva pregunta​ 

Hola foreras/os:
Las comillas latinas que señalo en el epígrafe suelen acompañar algunos monólogos, siempre por fuera de los signos de interrogación o de admiración, pero me encuentro algunos textos periodísticos donde vienen, casi siempre en formato <<>>, dentro de tales signos, y como mi saber es limitado me pregunto ¿Se guardan tales signos para los monólogos o se usan generalmente para el diálogo indirecto.
Gracias anticipadas y saludos
Menyoj


----------



## dexterciyo

El uso de las comillas latinas o españolas *«  »* es igual al que haces de las comillas inglesas, es decir, *“ ”*.


----------



## Valtiel

Leed esto, por favor: Real Academia Española.

Añado: pueden colocarse comillas angulares pulsando «Alt+174» y «Alt+175» (sin comillas ).

Saludos.


----------

